# Quote Generator Code



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

A few people have been trying to grab or have copied the code for my quote generator off my site, although it took me ages to get to work, as I'm no programmer, I don't mind so much as its to be expected but I just thought I'd post on here just incase the culprit(s) read this.

_I'f your gonna pinch the code can you please amend it so I stop getting emails with blank quotes while your messing with it, either stop messing with it please or ask someone who know a little bit about php to fix it for you.

Its getting really annoying! 

Ha! _


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Post of the year!!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I had to go take a look at it.. LOL


----------

